# SCC Summer 2017



## aybuck37 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ahhhhh 1st comp in St. Louis EVER!!! Once registration opens I'm thinking of helping judge and stuff. Who's going!!

SCC Summer 2017
June 10th 2017
Saint Charles Community Center
4601 Mid Rivers Mall Drive, Cottleville, MO 63376

$15 registration fee
100 Competitor limit

Events:
2x2
3x3
5x5 (2:00/2:30)
OH (40/1:30)
Pyraminx
Skewb
Clock (1:00/2:00)
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SCCSummer2017


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 5, 2017)

SCC Summer(yet still in spring) 2017
June 10th 2017
Saint Charles Community Center
4601 Mid Rivers Mall Drive, Cottleville, MO 63376

$15 registration fee
100 Competitor limit 

Events:
2x2
3x3
5x5 (2:00/2:30)
OH 40/1:30)
Pyraminx
Skewb
Clock (1:00/2:00)



aybuck37 said:


> Ahhhhh 1st comp in St. Louis EVER!! Once registration opens I'm thinking of helping judge and stuff. Who's going!!


Moi


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> SCC Summer(yet still in spring) 2017
> June 10th 2017
> Saint Charles Community Center
> 4601 Mid Rivers Mall Drive, Cottleville, MO 63376
> ...


haah oh yeah I forgot to do that. let me copy paste rwally fast


----------

